# oversanded durabond



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im a member of Paint Talk, and looking for some suggestions on how to correct a mistake i made.

After cutting out the plaster and lathe under these windows, i put in in sheetrock and used Durabond 45 for the first 2 coats then skimed with pre-mix. Despite my efforts to avoid too much biuld up at the edges of the patch, I left a hump which i aggressivley sanded back down leaving a glassy surface at the edges of the patch.

Heres the problem. 2 days after priming, I ran a piece of blue tape under the window to paint the bottom trim piece, and when i removed the tape it took the primer with it, but only at the ends where I had to sand it down. I then tested other areas with the tape, and sure enough, it was only the areas that had humps, which where sanded out.

I have no doubt that this happend because the durabond had been sanded to a glossy surface which prevented the primer from bonding.

I now have scraped off the primer that had not bonded, and my thought is to either re-prime these areas with a bonding primer (STIX), then skim again to level scrapes edges.

or can I just skim first? will compound bond to the oversanded durabond?

Any suggestions would be helplful.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Add glue to the mud and let it dry thoroughly. Either that, or use adhesion primer. Sherwin carries it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

do you think durabond and easysand is the same? you dont sand durabond


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with Icerock sanding durabond is a contradiction of terms. Also like slim said add glue, it will stick to anything, but make sure its dry and cured before paint. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> do you think durabond and easysand is the same? you dont sand durabond


Not sure about ur durabond u guys get, as u all say u cant sand it!:blink: But i got a couple of bags over here and it was easy 2 sand!!
Must b a dif mix! Prob easysand in a drurabond bag that they charge u double for!


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

yes, i usually try to cover everything with the premix on the last coat, but i had built a hump at the edges of the patch and needed to sand it down.

this i think was the mistake


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Add glue to the mud and let it dry thoroughly. Either that, or use adhesion primer. Sherwin carries it.


 
thanks slim,

Im assuming the glue needs to be added to a setting-type mud or can it be added to a pre-mix?

What type of glue? will plaster-weld work?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

HQP2005 said:


> thanks slim,
> 
> Im assuming the glue needs to be added to a setting-type mud or can it be added to a pre-mix?
> 
> What type of glue? will plaster-weld work?


Wood glue! As long as its water based u can put it in any filler u want!:thumbsup:
PVA glue is another option u can use,Its just white glue that u can coat ur problem with,then add it 2 ur filler and u have a great bond!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You just needed to use a block of wood and some 40g sandpaper on it knock back the durabond, Scratch it up and get it flatter (Yes the paper will clog but you will get there) Dust it off, Then coat with all purpose, It all has to be dry. If the dura was set but wet, Then your all purpose dryed on the top, And you sanded painted then taped and pulled it off then things havent cured enough and it will come away.

Choice of and removal of masking tape is important as well, You need a low to medium tack tape, And when you remove it dont just tear it off fast, You need to carefully pick at the end of it, Fold it back over 90degrees on it self and down on a 45degree slighty then SLOWLY remove it, This action hugely reduces the pull on the paint away from the surface.

Also the all purpose needs a good dust off after sanding to let the paint in and thin the paint, Thinner paint soaks and bonds better than thicker paint that will just sit on the surface waiting to be pulled off.

Masking and removing is a trick all to its own as well but you need to do all as above to make it work.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

ahhh, anybody can paint!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> ahhh, anybody can paint!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:


So drywallers keep saying............3 year apprenticeship and study to become a painter...........even then its really just a licence to experiment and figure things out a bit more.

Shame drywalling does not have the same structure to it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> ahhh, anybody can paint!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:


I served my time as a painter!:blink:
There r painters and there r painters that think they can paint:whistling2:
My dad now that is a painter! Me,I wish i was half as good but i hate painting now!
I suppose u can say the same about tapers!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> but i hate painting now!


Feel a little that way myself vanman, Exterior painting and the odd room etc is ok, But inside of new house  Man does the BS turn up.

Drywallers dont know how lucky (Well they prob do) have got it.

Plaster a house and its peace, No home owner or other trades, You know what your doing and have to do.............Painting  Bloody hell, Home owners, Other trades in your face, Touch ups etc etc. Blown out quotes. :furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

HQP2005 said:


> thanks slim,
> 
> Im assuming the glue needs to be added to a setting-type mud or can it be added to a pre-mix?
> 
> What type of glue? will plaster-weld work?


You can add glue to any mud, I've just really come to trust hot mud with glue in it for these things, then you can get it totally dialed in where you need it, and tight skim with an easy sanding pre-mix (making sure to go beyond your hot mud edge by enough that it will still leave some pre-mix over it when you sand). I've found that with our light weight mud, if it's too thin over the hot mud it will expand and shrink again when it's primed and you'll be able to see the edge. I don't have this problem if I go deep enough with the skim coat. As insurance, I'd add glue to the skim mud if you're having adhesion problems. 

As for plaster-weld/bond, I'm not all that familiar with it...no one around here caries the plaster products so I don't bother using them. I wish someone would stat carrying them though....there's definitely a market for it here (but I'm not going to be the guy who starts the whole thing....or maybe I should!)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You can add glue to any mud, I've jut really come to trust hot mud with glue in it for these things, then you can get it totally dialed in where you need it, and tight skim with an easy sanding pre-mix (making sure to go beyond your hot mud edge by enough that it will still leave some pre-mix over it when you sand). I've found that with our light weight mud, if it's too thin over the hot mud it will expand and shrink again when it's primed and you'll be able to see the edge. I don't have this problem if I go deep enough with the skim coat. As insurance, I'd add glue to the skim mud if you're having adhesion problems.
> 
> As for plaster-weld/bond, I'm not all that familiar with it...no one around here caries the plaster products so I don't bother using them. I wish someone would stat carrying them though....there's definitely a market for it here (but I'm not going to be the guy who starts the whole thing....or maybe I should!)


  stat.......Now Buddy ...That's rare! In fact I believe It's the first time I've ever seen It.:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> stat.......Now Buddy ...That's rare! In fact I believe It's the first time I've ever seen It.:blink:


Why you gotta make fun of me moore? 

I know I'm not a drywall genius like the rest of y'all but I try real hard anyways!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Why you gotta make fun of me moore?
> 
> I know I'm not a drywall genius like the rest of y'all but I try real hard anyways!


NO...NO....Slim !!! I aint pokin fun at ya!!! I have never ..ever ! Known you to miss spell a word. I'm just worried about ya man!
You could call me out on my every other post :yes:. but you don't..I read your post for the much needed info and to keep my own spelling in check..So don't go spelling words wrong...lol! 

I love ya Slim! You know I do!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> NO...NO....Slim !!! I aint pokin fun at ya!!! I have never ..ever ! Known you to miss spell a word. I'm just worried about ya man!
> You could call me out on my every other post :yes:. but you don't..I read your post for the much needed info and to keep my own spelling in check..So don't go spelling words wrong...lol!
> 
> I love ya Slim! You know I do!:yes:


:lol: I saw that typo and corrected it lickety-split :laughing:

My "s" key hasn't been working all the time lately, usually my typing looks like this before I have to slam on the "s" :

o there I wa, leeping oundly when I heard a terrible rucku out on the lawn, and Lordy me Jeu, if it weren't a hip full of alien come to whik me away to the heaven (becaue they know for ure I'm jut like them!)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I love ya Slim! You know I do!:yes:


Plugger saying he would go gay to have sexx with rock stars, talk of gay marriage in the chit chat thread, Now this comment from Moore, DWT is beginning to worry me:blink:

And to think some complain about all the sheep talk:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Plugger saying he would go gay to have sexx with rock stars, talk of gay marriage in the chit chat thread, Now this comment from Moore, DWT is beginning to worry me:blink:
> 
> And to think some complain about all the sheep talk:whistling2:


Homophobia...Aversion to gay or lesbian people or there lifestyle or culture.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Homophobia...Aversion to gay or lesbian people or there lifestyle or culture.


I love lesbians.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Homophobia...Aversion to gay or lesbian people or there lifestyle or culture.


I only suffer from Ovinophobia, Well the Kiwi's suffer from Zoophilia


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not sure about ur durabond u guys get, as u all say u cant sand it!:blink: But i got a couple of bags over here and it was easy 2 sand!!
> Must b a dif mix! Prob easysand in a drurabond bag that they charge u double for!


durabond comes in a brown bag and if you let it sit over night you dont sand it ...if you leave a ball of DB on the wall it will take the paper off the rock and somtimes the limestone as well....you could use a 80 grid to sand it but why would anyone do that:blink: if your good it feels like glass on your 3rd coat with out sanding..I only use DB now for repair work


----------

